# What's you best blue water day?



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

Kinda bored today, just sitting and waiting for my work assignments for the rest of the week, and I've been day dreamingand relivingsome of my past blue water experiences (you tend to do that a lot when you get older).

Then I thought it would be interesting to read about some of your experiences. So how 'bout it; what's your "best" day offshore in the blue?

In my life, I've had a lot of memorable days offshore, but four days really stand out: the day we wentsix-for-11 on sailfish (winter off West Palm Beach); the day we went four-for-seven on white marlin (all between the nipple and the elbow in the first week of October); the day we found a huge school of yellowfins two miles inside of the spur and went six-for-10, including a triple-header of 100-pounders to end the day; and........

The day I caught my first blue marlin, in my own boat, on a rig I tied myself, in a place I chose myself (south of the spur), on a bait I caught myself (hardtail). After two hours, the fish sounded and died 2,000 feet below. For the next hour-and-a-half, we alternated running line out and pumping line back on the reel until he finally popped up. He turned out to be 317 pounds of the most loved dead marlin in history! (He's on my wall).

Your turn.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

well saturday has tipped the scale as my favorite day on the water. it was a short day which we started out diving on the edge which is cool in itself because there aren't many people that can say they have. second we had a newby to diving and fishing who did absolutely perfect. she caught probably 20 red snapper on hook and line and assisted (until she was worn out) in the sucessful boating of a stud wahoo.

what a blast. beautiful day, slick calm, great viz, awsome catch


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

May 30th and 31st overnight at the spur,caught 4 yft's, 8 triple tail and 9 or so dolphin

these are the fish we could hold at the moment


----------

